# Indoor Fat Shafts: Carbon or Aluminum and Why?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I didn't vote....I shoot carbons indoors but none of the ones you liste. I am shooting CT Hippos. I used to use X7 or XX78's...but I shoot the same scores or better with the CT's but they don't bend, crease or wrinkle on the ends from all the pounding. The doz that I bought last year will last me as long as I want to shoot them:wink:

I do wish CT would make a shaft atleast in the 2512 size range though.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've only used X7 2512s and X-Cutters for serious spot shooting. Used my skinny hunting shafts a lot early on. I am sticking with carbon for the same reason BH stated.....longevity/durability. I am not experienced in straightening arrows and I don't have to with carbons. They just last and don't get as beat up. I don't think I score because of them, though.


----------



## alphach64 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Gold Tip Pro UL 22*

I shoot the UL pro 22's They are close in size to the x cutters .322 to .380 O.D.and a little lighter also -- And of course they are lighter,stronger and straighter than alum. and to me light is the big diff. I want for speed thats not too fast but not too slow either. when they become damaged you know instantly.. Good luck


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I shoot for GoldTip. however, I also shoot better scores indoors with the ULPro 600's that I use for field shooting, or the Pro 35/55's that are my backup field arrows! So the fat shafts, for ME...don't give me anything...I earn every point I get and don't get away with even a slightly poor shot with the fat shafts.

The CAA's are just too stiff for field shooting out of my current setups.

If I go in the middle, I'm thinking Series 22 would be a great choice too, but haven't tried them yet.

With my light poundage, the 30X with 150 grain points weigh 68 grains LESS than the 2613 with 150 grain points and the same fletches, etc....and 68 grains is a LOT of weight.....

field14


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

field14 said:


> I shoot for GoldTip. however, I also shoot better scores indoors with the ULPro 600's that I use for field shooting, or the Pro 35/55's that are my backup field arrows! So the fat shafts, for ME...don't give me anything...I earn every point I get and don't get away with even a slightly poor shot with the fat shafts.
> 
> The CAA's are just too stiff for field shooting out of my current setups.
> 
> ...


So do you recommend properly spined arrow vs a fat shaft. What makes a fat shaft unforgivable? I currently shoot the Eclipse 2613 that is 30" long with a 150 grain point out of my 54# Constitution with a 28.25" dl and a TT spring steel rest. These arrows fly great and shoot bullet holes through paper at 6' through 15'. I just have a problem with aluminum after learning the positive side of carbon shafts the last five years. This creates confidence issues in me after shooting these Eclipses for just one season and finding slight bends or creases or wrinkles.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Got a question for all you folks knocking aluminum shafts. If you're shooting 3 spot and/or 5 spot faces, how are you getting these bends, creases or wrinkles in your aluminum. I've been shooting the same four X7 shafts (one's just a spare) at the Vegas league I shoot in for about 2 years.

Dave


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mtmedic said:


> So do you recommend properly spined arrow vs a fat shaft. What makes a fat shaft unforgivable? I currently shoot the Eclipse 2613 that is 30" long with a 150 grain point out of my 54# Constitution with a 28.25" dl and a TT spring steel rest. These arrows fly great and shoot bullet holes through paper at 6' through 15'. I just have a problem with aluminum after learning the positive side of carbon shafts the last five years. This creates confidence issues in me after shooting these Eclipses for just one season and finding slight bends or creases or wrinkles.


If you find that for you, the fat shafts work and are forgiving, then fine. But remember what Dave Cousins says about super stiff and heavy arrows....something to the effect that if you shoot a perfect shot, then they will go in the middle...but anything less than perfect WILL result in a miss.

I recommend the properly spined arrows FOR ME...since I have other form issues that cannot be totally corrected; thus I pretty much don't get anything but a liablity with fat shafts...but I keep trying them anyways..and pay the price big time.

If you went carbon, since you shoot only a couple of pounds more than I do and only a slightly longer drawlength...then the weight loss with the 30X is well worth it, IMHO... I would imagine that the GT 30X would shoot as good or maybe even better for you if you tried 5 of them at the same exact setup as your aluminums! That 68 grains...will go a long ways in helping you, IMHO. PLUS...you can adjust the point weight with the GT's and it is difficult with the 2613 standard points.

field14


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I am shooting the Victory Archery X-Ringers (24 series diameter) The spine at 0.350 and shoot very well for me. They are durable, and not too light.

Arrow


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

I couldn't vote because there wasn't an option for " Fat shafts, I don't use no stinkin' fat shafts " ! :wink: :tongue: :darkbeer:

As for carbon or aluminium, i don't think it would make much difference for indoor, apart from the speed and weight difference between the two, I guess it depends whether you want a faster lighter arrow (carbon) or a slower heavier arrow (aluminium) ?

Woody


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Goldtip 30x's for the last few years now. They work very well for me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Got a question for all you folks knocking aluminum shafts. If you're shooting 3 spot and/or 5 spot faces, how are you getting these bends, creases or wrinkles in your aluminum. I've been shooting the same four X7 shafts (one's just a spare) at the Vegas league I shoot in for about 2 years.
> 
> Dave


Not all butts are created equal :wink: Also not everyone builds arrow correctly...and sometimes people loose points in the target and I find them....etc. But I like aluminum shafts....I just like my carbons better.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*2613's*

This is what I shoot for the time being. My buddie and good friend sstarnes shoots 30x's and there cut just past his rest maybe 1/4in. and w/ 150 grains in the points. He's been shooting the same 6 arrows for 3 years now.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

divot250 said:


> This is what I shoot for the time being. My buddie and good friend sstarnes shoots 30x's and there cut just past his rest maybe 1/4in. and w/ 150 grains in the points. He's been shooting the same 6 arrows for 3 years now.


this is because Fast Scotty has those 6 arrows perfectly 'trained'...those 6 only know their way to the inner X-ring! :tongue::wink:

field14


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Dave T said:


> Got a question for all you folks knocking aluminum shafts. If you're shooting 3 spot and/or 5 spot faces, how are you getting these bends, creases or wrinkles in your aluminum. I've been shooting the same four X7 shafts (one's just a spare) at the Vegas league I shoot in for about 2 years.
> 
> Dave



I don't want to say I am knocking these but Hornet said it well. I have just noticed that occasionally they will lose their straightness for what ever reason and I am trying to see how often that happens with other shafts. I wouldn't think carbon shafts would be as susceptible to that.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I much prefer the X7 Eclipse or Cobalts over the fat carbons. 
I did some comparisons between the CXL's, Fatboys and X7's and the X7's score noticably higher for me. The CXL's I can group in the X at 50m but indoors they do not produce the groups that the X7 does. I usually do not miss the Vegas 10 with X7's but drop points alot with the CXL's and Fatboys. 
I have also used ACE's and X10's indoors and while they group better than the fat carbons, they can not keep up with the X7. 
I shot 2315's and 2512's last week, both with 200grain points and the 2315's were by far the best.


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*Big Arrows*

I AGREE WITH MARCUS I SHOOT 2315 X7 ECLIPSE WITH 4'' FEATHERS AND
220g POINTS AND THEY SHOOT VERY GOOD


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Last year I shot X-Jammers with the max weight CX has in the pack, I thinks it 250, cut about a .25" in front of the Pro Tuner blade. Now for the "they can't work" part.
My draw length is about 26 inches AND I used 3 FLP-400 (Flex Fletch) vanes on the arrow. These vanes are lowwww profile.
I think I shot them fairly well.................:embara: _most_ of the time.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I think I am going to give the 30x pros a shot and see how they do. I am going to set them up the way Gillingham recommends and I will see how they shoot for me. I know they are not as forgiving due to their stiffness but that just means I need to improve and shoot to the best of my abilities.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Reading through the posts I got the impression the carbons were taking the lead but when I went back and looked at the poll, alumnum has 54% of the votes. Interesting!

Dave


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I was guessing the Eclipses would take the lead and they are but what surprised me was the 30x. This was the arrow of choice for me if I was to shoot carbon fat shafts prior to me starting this poll. I am glad to see they do have a following. I should have put an "other" category in the poll as well but was half asleep when I set it up. I would like to see a lot more votes on there but they will come over time I suppose. I was expecting to see more Linejammers on there so that was a surprise. The guys here that will shoot a carbon log won't touch a Gold Tip and I guess that preset my thought process on this. They are pretty much all Easton fanatics when it comes to carbon and those are only for hunting and 3-D but I have always had good luck with the Gold Tip line other than not being able to get them there for a while...



Dave T said:


> Reading through the posts I got the impression the carbons were taking the lead but when I went back and looked at the poll, alumnum has 54% of the votes. Interesting!
> 
> Dave


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Out of interest, has a fat carbon won Vegas yet?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Vegas*

Barnsdale won Vegas a couple of years ago shooting the Phantom carbon arrows. Those weren't fat shafts however, I think they were about .246 in diameter. As I recall he didn't have a real high X-count but did shoot the 900 to get in the shoot down and then put them in the middle when it counted.
Jbird


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

I shoot the 30X pros, much more durable and the spine does not get broken down over the course of a season like my X7/XX78's. IMHO this is a better arrow for the money and more consistent from my set up.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

top5fingers said:


> I shoot the 30X pros, much more durable and the spine does not get broken down over the course of a season like my X7/XX78's. IMHO this is a better arrow for the money and more consistent from my set up.


You may be right but I find the comment odd that your X7's lose spine and your carbons don't. Have you measured this and what what the difference?


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

*Marcus*

To be honest I only had them messured once on a spine tester and I dont remeber the exact numbers. It is based more on my arrow tracking sheets that I have for MY set up.

My 2613 were same at full length no spine change?
2512's are 30in and they went from .321 to .326 approx (edu guess)
30X pros were all .148-.151 spine full lenght approx

I should have paid more attention when I did it, if I had been thinking:embara:. And this is were it got weird all full lengh arrows were very close if not in manufacters specs, except the ones I cut (2512's) could this be the fact it is weekest spine? Or is it the fact they are cut, witch in therory should make them stiffer? Your guess is as good as mine. I have no HARD facts to base it on just my VHO. But I am slowly coming around to the fact that a proper spined arrow group better, but my verdic is still out? Hope this answered you question sorry for being long winded. Good shootin!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I would think it possibly has more to do with the .012 wall thickness than anything else. I have notice that the .012 wall shafts are more prone to cracking from regular use. 

For indoor I am shooting the same 2315 Cobalts as Marcus...only I shoot 100 grains up front. My Conquest @ 29" and 60lbs, these are working good.

Cheers


top5fingers said:


> To be honest I only had them messured once on a spine tester and I dont remeber the exact numbers. It is based more on my arrow tracking sheets that I have for MY set up.
> 
> My 2613 were same at full length no spine change?
> 2512's are 30in and they went from .321 to .326 approx (edu guess)
> ...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I am an aluminum fan. Right now I am shooting 2315 X7's with 200 gr Pro Points and 4" Quickspins. They group better than anything I have put together so far. I am still working on some 2613 with mixed results.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

It's possible that due to wear that the front of an Alloy could weaken, but I would have suspected a carbon would do the same. 
What I do to combat that is only use 3 shafts at a time. This way each arrow has been shot the same number of times. I have been using the same three for 4 months and just replaced all three with a new batch. I carry a spare at competitions but only use it if I have to. 
I think this is a good way to keep groupings tight.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I hear there might be a .500" dia shaft at vegas this year.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Bob_Looney said:


> I hear there might be a .500" dia shaft at vegas this year.


I heard that it was .750 diameter...stabilizer "blanks" with the walls thinned down...DOINK!!!!!!

field14


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Not really trying to be a smart aleck, well, maybe a little, :mg:

But I thought this was a field archery forum. Didn't realize that included indoor spots. :wink:


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

kidnutso said:


> Not really trying to be a smart aleck, well, maybe a little, :mg:
> 
> But I thought this was a field archery forum. Didn't realize that included indoor spots. :wink:



Read this: Archers that have not had the pleasure of shooting a field round often think of it as standing at a stake in an open field and shooting at a yonder target. Not so! A field round is a challenging course, generally placed in a woods, in varying terrain, at different distances from target to target. *It is a proven fact that a proficient field archer is also a proficient 3-D and target archer.
*

Those who frequent the world of indoor spots are found throughout AT but I believe there to be a pretty high concentration of spotties in here. There are several posts regarding spots in this forum. Hey maybe you can petition the powers that be to start a "Spottie Forum"??? :mg: Thanks for bringing the "always at least one in every thread" negative post. :wink:


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Well the poll looks like it is fairly close. The poll is about 55% aluminum and 45% carbon but that is only 50 or so voters so far. I honestly expected a heavier sided aluminum show but 5 points isn't too far off. Around here there are more definitely more aluminum guys...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> Not really trying to be a smart aleck, well, maybe a little, :mg:
> 
> But I thought this was a field archery forum. Didn't realize that included indoor spots. :wink:


actually me being the man incharge. 

I stated on day one that indoors was fine....we actually wanted this to be a SPOTS forum...

Besides it is to cold in 70% of the country to shoot field now anyway


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> ...we actually wanted this to be a SPOTS forum...


Who's "we"? You got a broken release in your pocket? (just kidding, calm down all you release shooters - lol)

As I remember the cry over on the General forum was for a "field archery forum". Spots (have I mentioned I hate calling indoor targets "spots"?) came along after it was stared and no one really objected...field archers being the fine, considerate and inclusive folks they are! (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field Archery*

I feel sure that as soon as the ice breaks up enough for us to get back on the Field ranges that Field Archery will rein supreme here again. Until then we will humor ourselves with indoor as we always do.
Jbird


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jbird said:


> I feel sure that as soon as the ice breaks up enough for us to get back on the Field ranges that Field Archery will rein supreme here again. Until then we will humor ourselves with indoor as we always do.
> Jbird



Even an occasional "chewie" interruption now and again might be tolerated, even......get 'r DUN....

we could call 'em "foamies"...then ya gots "spotties" and "foamies", "chewies", and "freakcurvers"--__ALL of which shoot at TARGETS. Sorta interesting when you stop to think about it...ALL of us are TARGET shooters...even if the "foamies" and "chewies" don't consider it 'target shooting."
Can't call us "X-shooters"...because most of us are stilll shooting...and aren't "former" shooters....excepting the FOAMER shooters...or something like that.

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

For a long time I shot fat shaft aluminum for indoors. I shot all the larger diameters. Each year I would play around trying to see if one set up would give me an advantage over another. I felt I could get 2512's to shoot real well, 2613's I always had some what less than perfect arrow flight with and never could really trust them. 2413, 2315, 22 what evers always shot great but kept feeling like I could get a couple more x's out of a larger shaft diameter. I would continually run into that problem of arrows getting belt and creased just from stuff being stuck in the target butts. 2512 bend easily.

Last year I had the pleasure of shooting Carbon Express X-Jammers
These were the easest to use arrows I think I have ever purchased.
These arrows shoot great. The large 26 size diameter is great too.
Extremelly durable. They always hit where the shot is aimed. I can not make myself even play around with the set up. I dont feel I can get an arrow to do more for me than these do right now. Second year in the orginal set up.
Cut 30 inches long, 360 fletch flex with slight off set. 175 grain in the point.
uni bushings and large groove g-nocks in the tail. The most amazing thing is these weigh in at 520 grains. 100 grains lighter than my 2512's.

My feeling on shooting real stiff arrows is you need to try to get them as light as possible. Having to add ton of point weight to the nose is going to give you problems in the long run. The carbon arrow technology has really come a long way. Arrow spines and weight are real consistant. For some reason arrow spine in carbon is not such a big deal has in aluminum. And less worries - very durable. If you shoot a release you can shoot a really wide range of arrow sizes. For the most part you can tell quickly if an arrow shaft will work for you. They either shoot or they dont.............period.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Jar Licker*

What size uni-bushing did you find to fit the X-Jammers? Are they a tight fit?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Jbird
I am surprized at you?????????????

Like all top secret ancient Chinese Archery equipment set up questions all you would have to do is pick up the phone and call Lancaster Archery. They are the most knowing and happest to tell all you folks of all these great unknown things in the archery world. For this complex question they would have told you 2514 uni bushings Easton part #06919843487. 
Now whooda thunk that???????????
Get some. You will like 'em


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> For a long time I shot fat shaft aluminum for indoors. I shot all the larger diameters. Each year I would play around trying to see if one set up would give me an advantage over another. I felt I could get 2512's to shoot real well, 2613's I always had some what less than perfect arrow flight with and never could really trust them. 2413, 2315, 22 what evers always shot great but kept feeling like I could get a couple more x's out of a larger shaft diameter. I would continually run into that problem of arrows getting belt and creased just from stuff being stuck in the target butts. 2512 bend easily.
> 
> Last year I had the pleasure of shooting Carbon Express X-Jammers
> These were the easest to use arrows I think I have ever purchased.
> ...


That has pretty much been my findings with X-Cutters, too. Although they are off the charts stiff for my setup, even with them left 30" long, I just eyeballed the rest and nock point and got bullet holes from 3' to 10 yards without any adjustments. It shouldn't have happened, but it did. And I am sticking with those arrows again this winter. Great arrows, and the silver labels (.005")are not that expensive.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Jar Licker*

Yep, I should have known. LOL. Lancaster was where I found out that the
Redline -60 unibushings are a perfect fit for the GT UL 600's. They work great and you get away from cracking those pin nocks seems like every fourth shot.
Jbird


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Bob_Looney said:


> I hear there might be a .500" dia shaft at vegas this year.


A 50 caliber arrow is the same size as #4 rebar.




field14 said:


> I heard that it was .750 diameter...stabilizer "blanks" with the walls thinned down...DOINK!!!!!!


It seems like GT said a couple of years ago that he had made some 75 caliber arrows out of ACE stabilizer tubing.

Or was it 100 caliber arrows out of X10 stabilizer tubing?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Yep, I should have known. LOL. Lancaster was where I found out that the
> Redline -60 unibushings are a perfect fit for the GT UL 600's. They work great and you get away from cracking those pin nocks seems like every fourth shot.
> Jbird


Actually the CB unibushing for the lightspeed arrow should fit GT shafts better. It did on my UL600.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I may have to change my thought process. Shot with Reo last night and he is hammering X's with the new 2712s. And I do mean hammering.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Yep Keith Trail is shooting more crazy scores than ever with his 27's, too


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I use Cobalts. Why spend a gazillion dollars on expensive carbon arrows to shoot at 20 yards where speed doesn't matter and there is no wind?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

swerve said:


> I may have to change my thought process. Shot with Reo last night and he is hammering X's with the new 2712s. And I do mean hammering.


Reo would kcik most of our butts shooting X10s indoors.:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> I use Cobalts. Why spend a gazillion dollars on expensive carbon arrows to shoot at 20 yards where speed doesn't matter and there is no wind?


Now how long are those gonna last you? I bet you buy atleast 5 doz new Cobalts before my CT's need to be replaced.:wink:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now how long are those gonna last you? I bet you buy atleast 5 doz new Cobalts before my CT's need to be replaced.:wink:


I have about a half dozen Eclipse (2613) that I've been shooting for 4 years now. And I check them often. They are not bent either. The six I don't still have were ruined because of my stupid mistakes. But not from normal shooting. And these mistakes I made would have ruined any arrow. :mg:


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

XX78 2512's with 125 grain screw in points and 4 inch vanes...........suckers weight in at 515 grains but shoot great.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> I have about a half dozen Eclipse (2613) that I've been shooting for 4 years now. And I check them often. They are not bent either. The six I don't still have were ruined because of my stupid mistakes. But not from normal shooting. And these mistakes I made would have ruined any arrow. :mg:


and I have 2412's that still shoot good that I have had for a long time....but that isn't the norm. We all know it....

I also have 2512's that I bought that didn't make it one season.....and my Hippos are on their second season.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and I have 2412's that still shoot good that I have had for a long time....but that isn't the norm. We all know it....
> 
> I also have 2512's that I bought that didn't make it one season.....and my Hippos are on their second season.


And I just lost another 2613 due to a target/shooting malfunction. If it would have been a carbon I still would be shooting it. It sure makes a nice elliptical wobble on the spinner now... Kinda mesmerizing.:wink:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

mtmedic said:


> And I just lost another 2613 due to a target/shooting malfunction. If it would have been a carbon I still would be shooting it. It sure makes a nice elliptical wobble on the spinner now... Kinda mesmerizing.:wink:


Target/shooting malfunction? Did you stick one into a target that already had one in it?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

At least as long as one of your avatars! LOL! 

Seriously though, I shoot 2315s so I don't have to change between FITA and other formats. They seem to have pretty long life. 



Brown Hornet said:


> Now how long are those gonna last you? I bet you buy atleast 5 doz new Cobalts before my CT's need to be replaced.:wink:


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

XP35 said:


> Target/shooting malfunction? Did you stick one into a target that already had one in it?


I wish I could tell ya that but I actually grazed a metal bar that I shoot under all the time in my back yard. It is part of the clothes line and I just touched it sending the arrow into my safety stop (see big cardboard box behind target crammed with all sorts of paper and plastic) in my shed. I put that there after I shot a hole in the shed. About every few thousand shots something happens. :embara:


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

Eclipse x7 2613's for me  fly like a dream


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Well after 78 votes the aluminums are starting to run away with it. Total aluminum is 62% leaving the total carbon fat shafts at 38%. I guess I was expecting this a little so not too surprised. I am going to try those 30x shafts and see if they work for me. These seem to be the predominant carbon shaft on the poll but they were what I was looking at anyway. I will still try to keep this up there a little while just to see if that trend continues.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

i use 2613 eclipse, no particular reson.


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

*switching*

Used cobalt 2315's last year and bent fully 1/2 of my dozen.

So my vote was for cobalts but only because x jammers are not here yet.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Well the aluminum has taken over. The Eclipse alone is at almost 43% of the vote. Do you guys foresee a time when aluminum succumbs to carbon???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mtmedic said:


> Well the aluminum has taken over. The Eclipse alone is at almost 43% of the vote. Do you guys foresee a time when aluminum succumbs to carbon???


I would say YES....I think it would happen even faster if Easton made a shaft fatter then the Fatboy.

Most of the top indoor shooters have a deal with Easton...so IMHO a lot of people shoot aluminum ONLY because they do.

If a group of TOP shooters leave Easton and start shooting a fat carbons...Say Jesse, Shane and a few others switch to CE and keep shooting like they do....I bet there would be a swing to the carbon side.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I would say YES....I think it would happen even faster if Easton made a shaft fatter then the Fatboy.
> 
> Most of the top indoor shooters have a deal with Easton...so IMHO a lot of people shoot aluminum ONLY because they do.
> 
> If a group of TOP shooters leave Easton and start shooting a fat carbons...Say Jesse, Shane and a few others switch to CE and keep shooting like they do....I bet there would be a swing to the carbon side.


This is exactly what I was thinking. Why do you think Easton doesn't take part in the large carbons. I guess one could take the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" approach with them. They do have the corner on the majority of all target shafts and obviously sell more than enough aluminums and keep plenty of big names shooting them so why should they change. I think I just answered my own question. :mg: 

I think it would be interesting to see them introduce the "Eclipse Carbon" and what direction their shooters would take given the choice. In this day and age technology could and does produce carbons as reliable as aluminums creating arrows that don't crease and wrinkle. We see them from other manufacturers but nothing from Easton. 

As for cost, is it cheaper to produce aluminum over carbon???


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

mtmedic said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. Why do you think Easton doesn't take part in the large carbons. I guess one could take the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" approach with them. They do have the corner on the majority of all target shafts and obviously sell more than enough aluminums and keep plenty of big names shooting them so why should they change. I think I just answered my own question. :mg:
> 
> I think it would be interesting to see them introduce the "Eclipse Carbon" and what direction their shooters would take given the choice. In this day and age technology could and does produce carbons as reliable as aluminums creating arrows that don't crease and wrinkle. We see them from other manufacturers but nothing from Easton.
> 
> As for cost, is it cheaper to produce aluminum over carbon???


A dozen X7's will cost you around $70.00 for bare shafts and some places a lot cheaper than that. It's not as easy to get the tolerances as far as straightness and weight in carbon as it is aluminum. I am waiting for the A/C fat shaft. That would be a real interesting shaft to play with.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

swerve said:


> I am waiting for the A/C fat shaft. That would be a real interesting shaft to play with.



I was thinking just that when I wrote that last night.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

swerve said:


> A dozen X7's will cost you around $70.00 for bare shafts and some places a lot cheaper than that. It's not as easy to get the tolerances as far as straightness and weight in carbon as it is aluminum. I am waiting for the A/C fat shaft. That would be a real interesting shaft to play with.


Easton tried to produce a FAT A/C shaft a few years ago (when they introduced the Fatboy). They said they couldn't get the weight of the shafts light enough....if they produced this type of shaft I would come back to Easton shafts.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Easton tried to produce a FAT A/C shaft a few years ago (when they introduced the Fatboy). They said they couldn't get the weight of the shafts light enough....if they produced this type of shaft I would come back to Easton shafts.


It might have to go the other way. More of a FMJ. I am no engineer.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Cobalts for me. Biggest reason is the club I belong to still uses stacked cardboard on the indoor targets. After yanking carbon arrows a few times on those bales you get an *immediate* desire to switch to aluminums!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Cobalts for me. Biggest reason is the club I belong to still uses stacked cardboard on the indoor targets. After yanking carbon arrows a few times on those bales you get an *immediate* desire to switch to aluminums!


You see that neat finish on your field shafts.....you remember how easy it was pulling arrows on the field course....

their fat carbons come out of the target just as easy as aluminum:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You see that neat finish on your field shafts.....you remember how easy it was pulling arrows on the field course....
> 
> their fat carbons come out of the target just as easy as aluminum:wink:


Ahhhh, that's right. Does Carbon Tech use that finish on all of their shafts? If so, that *IS* an option. Wouldn't believe the positive comments I got about the Cheetahs this year.  Much easier to pull from Celotex or Hush Board targets. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Ahhhh, that's right. Does Carbon Tech use that finish on all of their shafts? If so, that *IS* an option. Wouldn't believe the positive comments I got about the Cheetahs this year.  Much easier to pull from Celotex or Hush Board targets. :tongue:


Yep....my Whitetails and Hippos have them.:wink: I used to love watching pull arrows from a 3D target:embara: then watch them grab a hold of my Hippos and about fall on their butts when they would pull them out.:wink:


----------



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

I shot carbon last year, but have gone to the 2512's this year. They are shooting great.

I've just started shooting some Vegas faces in the evening, and I'm shooting better than ever. I really like the combo of the bow with the 2512's. 

I can't wait for the Lancaster Classic. :wink:


----------

